# My first wedding Help!



## Canon Cliff (May 7, 2012)

Hi i am new to this forum and i was hopeing you guys/girls experianced in wedding photography could help me and share some of your advise. I have agread to do the photography at a friends wedding as they have a small budget, i was full of confidence to start with but as the day gets closer i am getting more worried about messing the hole thing up. 

I have a 60d with grip, 17-55 f2.8, 50-150 f2.8 sigma & 50 f1.4, 430ex ii, 580ex ii.

I was going to use aperture priority with auto iso so i only had to worry about the aperture to use.

I would be realy great full if you guys would share what settings you would use for bride & groom shots and group shots etc, also what lenses would you use and when if you had my kit i.e 17-55 for candid shots of guests? 50mm for bride groom shots, 50-150 in the church etc etc.

Many thanks for your help in advance!!!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 7, 2012)

There's no "right and wrong settings" - just good photography. However, heres some things that might help:

I would do everything possible to not shoot below 1/60th. People move. You can do it, but you have to be careful. 

Unless you're really good with your focussing, don't below f4 if you can help it, or take safe shots first and then try something funky. Groups I'd do at f5.6 or more. 

While we're on focussing, focus on the eyes. 

If you're going to shoot ap, learn to use exposure compensation very very well. Backlit scenes especially will cause a significant problem. In fact, I'd suggest shooting manual when the light isn't changing (eg in church). 

Look at the back of the camera a lot.

Check your ISO regularly. You'll probably forget to change it at some important point. 

Shoot raw. You may need it. (while I don't advocate raw to rescue shots, there is no denying it does provide that in addition to other benefits).

Go round your house and garden with someone or something and photograph it. You may have a maximum of 5-10 seconds to get the exposure right. Ideally you'd get it in 1-2 seconds. Keep moving from room to room and from different angles indoors and out. When you can do that consistently, you're ready. (well actually consistent exposure is only the beginning of wedding photography, but an important beginning)

I would suggest you turn this down. The quickest way to lose a friend is mess their wedding up. They don't understand how easy it would be for this to happen because the general public think because you have a big camera, that does all of the work. Or try to assist someone and get them to teach you.


----------



## bycostello (May 7, 2012)

with that kit i'd have the 50-150 on the camera all day...


----------



## brattymesler (May 7, 2012)

As far as lens choice goes, I'd say you'll probably end up using the 50-150 all through the service. For the reception and portraits, I'd glue on the 17-55, and for the prep shots I'd use the 50 1.4 or the 17-55 because that is when you'll want the shallowest depth of field for some of your shots.


----------



## mitchell3417 (May 7, 2012)

bycostello said:


> with that kit i'd have the 50-150 on the camera all day...



+1
The 50-150. is going to be your bread and butter. It's really hard to catch a facial expression or feel close to the action with a 17-55mm. The only time I would use that is for large groups if you can't get far enough back or for a few establishing shots during the ceremony.

I have a 17-55, love it. But when I shoot weddings, it doesn't see much action.


----------



## Brymills (May 7, 2012)

Don't make the composition too tight. Leave yourself some room to straigten up lines and angles without cropping off peoples feet and hats.


----------



## dshipley (May 7, 2012)

Canon Cliff said:


> Hi i am new to this forum and i was hopeing you guys/girls experianced in wedding photography could help me and share some of your advise. I have agread to do the photography at a friends wedding as they have a small budget, i was full of confidence to start with but as the day gets closer i am getting more worried about messing the hole thing up.
> 
> I have a 60d with grip, 17-55 f2.8, 50-150 f2.8 sigma & 50 f1.4, 430ex ii, 580ex ii.
> 
> ...



Bits of advice...

1. Being your first wedding even if you're not asked to attend the rehearsal make sure you do. This will give you an overview of the lighting, layout of the church, where people will be during the ceremony, etc. Also, this is a great time to introduce yourself to the church staff / officient and discuss what areas are off limits during the ceremony (you don't want to get in the way).

2. Ask your client to make a list of shots that they absolutely must have. You don't want to assume you know only to discover that you've upset your client after the fact. Since you're new and probably don't have a style of shooting you might ask your client to send over some wedding photos they like. This will give you an idea of what they're looking for (and really should give you an idea of if you can meet those expectations).

3. Make sure you're covered with enough batteries and memory cards to have the day covered. Also, make sure you back everything up.

4. Know your camera's weaknesses and strengths. Does it meter accurately? Does it focus accurately on all AF points? Does AF tracking work well and if so in all situations or only some? I'm not familiar with with 60D so I can't make any suggestions there.

5. Keep your cool.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 7, 2012)

Canon Cliff said:


> Hi i am new to this forum and i was hopeing you guys/girls experianced in wedding photography could help me and share some of your advise. I have agread to do the photography at a friends wedding as they have a small budget, i was full of confidence to start with but as the day gets closer i am getting more worried about messing the hole thing up.
> 
> I have a 60d with grip, 17-55 f2.8, 50-150 f2.8 sigma & 50 f1.4, 430ex ii, 580ex ii.
> 
> ...



I was in the exact same situation as you are now a few weeks ago. They had a hired professional for the formal shots, but I took the rest. I was so nervous to not get the good shots, that I ended up with 48GB (shooting full jpg and Raw on my 5D II). After deleting the unsharp pictures, they were left with 1422 pictures to select from. 

My tip is twofold; One, talk to them and ask them what shots are importent for them to be left with (do they want process shots, the bride dressing up, and such?), pictures of all the speeches?, and the list goes on. 
Second, try to get the most important shots before you loose the light.. The better part of my unsharp pictures were the ones where I had to use a flash, but then again its hard to push for the wedding waltz before dinner because of your lighting situation

I also, not discussed with them before, took quite a bit of pictures that might provide a good fill in a wedding album (pictures of food, - for instance the waiters placed all the food on a big table before serving, so they can deliver fast. I took pictures of that) pictures of the roses or flowers, the rings on the invitation. The list goes on.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fatalv (May 7, 2012)

I too am in a similar situation. However, I have worked as a second shooter for another wedding so I'm fairly confident in my ability to get shots at the reception. The scariest part for me is the bride walking down the isle. Just one of those shots you can't, can't, can't screw up.

My idea (and please offer advice, feel free to tell me i'm wrong, maybe even stupid.. lol) was to stop down some f4.0 at least, high shutter speed 1/160 at least, and use iso, flash for fill light. I just want to make sure focus sharp, everything is properly in focus, and no motion blur.

FWIW I'll be shooting 5dmk3/7d, 600ex-rt/430ex2, 70-200f2.8, 50 f1.4, 16-35f2.8


----------



## phischeye (May 7, 2012)

Your friend asked you to shoot his wedding which means he trusts you, and has seen your images before. Make sure to talk to him about the shots he wants and what he likes. Make sure to know, to realy know, the agenda of the day. What happens when and where. If you can, check out the location before to make sure you know where the light is and where szenes might be difficult. 

Shoot as much as you can and develop a plan where you empty and full memory cards are stored. Copy to a computer as soon as possible, make additional backups if you can. 

For the groupshot. Get up high, like on a chair or ladder if the group is large. That way its easier to get all faces visible and no one is hidden behind an other person. Use a wide lense and an aperture of like f/8 for sharpness. 

Consider getting a backup camera. Borrow one from a friend. If anything goes wrong, switch camaeras and continue the shoot. 

Don't experiment with tricks you haven't used before. This is not the time to try out new things. 

Make sure you have images of the bride and groom (a no brainer) but also of the szene and people around. Take individual shots of the guests, take a close up of the rings, flowers, food... maybe the table bevfore everyone comes in... These are great for fotobooks later and will give a good impression of the whole day. Mix

Your photos might not make it on the cover of a magazine, but if you friend loves them, you win!

Good luck.


----------



## MK5GTI (May 7, 2012)

judging from your gear list, i would strongly suggest having a back up body.

either rent or buy another 60D (since you are familiar with it, and battery can be share).

if you rent, you can mount your 50-150 on one, 17-55 on the other.

if you buy, you can just use if for a back up, if you end up didn't touch it, you can refund it.


----------



## distant.star (May 7, 2012)

.
Your particular equipment and settings aside, I suggest you do some research on this forum. In the last six months to a year the equivalent of a seminar in basic wedding photography has been offered in various threads. Most of it is excellent and timeless.

Do some homework and you'll learn more than you could imagine.

Best wishes and congratulations to those forming a family!


----------



## Canon Cliff (May 7, 2012)

Hi, Thanks for all your comments there is some sound advise there and it is very very much appreciated! to set the seen a little i do have the luxury of going to the church grounds as it is local and i plan on doing this to find out where the sun is at certain times etc and to hopefully find some nice background/areas to take the bride groom shots. I have requested a must take list which i think is in progress. I love the idea of getting them to show me images they have seen and liked for me to try and get if my ability allows it!?!?

The 50-150 sigma is a great lens and gives great quality images in my opinion, especially since its been serviced and calibrated, probably not up there with L lenses on full frame though  my only concern with it is that although its a consistent 2.8 lens its quite slow in low light and the keeper rate is proberly not as good as a canon lens in terms of focus accuracy that goes for ai servo mode to! 

I always find using auto iso i am right on the limit of the focal length / shutter speed rule do you think this will be ok or should i remember to keep adjusting it manually? id like to be able to set it on auto and forget about it as i am properly going to have so much other stuff going through my mind aswell as the nerves going. what do you guys use?

I was also planning on using centre weighted metering do you guys have any recommendation on this.

I do have use of a second body i can borrow my old 450d from a friend that now has it so mabe i will arrange that with him so i have a back up incase my 60d does pack up.

once again all your help and advice is very very much appreciated!!! Thanks guys!


----------



## Axilrod (May 7, 2012)

Make sure you have a light tripod or monopod, as 50-150mm on an APS-C sensor is pretty tight and hard to shoot handheld with. Just try and shoot as many pictures as you can, the more you have all together the more keepers you'll end up with. If you aren't sure you nailed a certain shot make sure you snap a few extra just in case. It may be worth renting a 2nd body and keeping the 17-55 on one and the 50-150 on the other, but if you're not comfortable with 2 bodies that could end up hurting you. 

Either way just keep in mind that most people at the wedding aren't going to be as critical of the pictures as you are, so just try and have fun with it. No matter what happens you'll learn a lot and be that much more experienced the next time you get an opportunity to shoot. Good luck to you!


----------



## Quasimodo (May 7, 2012)

just wanted to give an example of the kind of fill shots I talked about (I don't want to publish photos I took of people without their content, hence the food pic). 

Another shot you might want to think about is during the speeches. In Norway it is not uncommon for both the groom and the bride to speak to eachother. In these shots you need to think about positioning of yourself, and aperture, so you get both the one speaking and the one being spoken to. If you get to catch this situation and the reaction the speech provokes to the listener, is in my opinion great, - although I had to climb over other guests to get it


----------



## Forceflow (May 7, 2012)

I composed a small article about wedding photography for non-pros:
http://xwauforceflow.deviantart.com/journal/Wedding-Photography-243847778
It's less gear and setting specific but goes into the topic more generally. Shooting weddings can be very tricky and stressful. Be prepared and *absolutely have two bodies with you!!!* If yours fails and you have no backup with you that'll be it. There might be another dSLR that you can borrow, but you really don't want to work out the deeper functions of a Nikon body while trying to shoot the vows. 
From your lens setup I would say you'll be okay, especially the 50 1.4 will help you a lot since it's a fast lens. But don't just look at the gear, there are a million things to look after at a wedding. (Trust me, I speak from experience...)


----------



## studio1972 (May 7, 2012)

mitchell3417 said:


> bycostello said:
> 
> 
> > with that kit i'd have the 50-150 on the camera all day...
> ...



Sorry, but this is really bad advice, you should be working mainly in the 50mm full frame range (around 30mm on your 60d).

I don't mean any offence, but most of the folks on here are not pro wedding photographers, you might be better asking this question on a forum that is aimed more at that sort of person.

More importantly, you need a spare body.


----------



## barton springs (May 7, 2012)

Hi i am new to this forum and i was hopeing you guys/girls experianced in wedding photography could help me and share some of your advise. I have agread to do the photography at a friends wedding as they have a small budget, i was full of confidence to start with but as the day gets closer i am getting more worried about messing the hole thing up. 

I have a 60d with grip, 17-55 f2.8, 50-150 f2.8 sigma & 50 f1.4, 430ex ii, 580ex ii.

I was going to use aperture priority with auto iso so i only had to worry about the aperture to use.

I would be realy great full if you guys would share what settings you would use for bride & groom shots and group shots etc, also what lenses would you use and when if you had my kit i.e 17-55 for candid shots of guests? 50mm for bride groom shots, 50-150 in the church etc etc.

Many thanks for your help in advance!!!

**this is not what you are going to want to hear but you are doing your friend(s) a disservice if you
go through with this. Shooting weddings is like nothing else in our business. Tell you friends right now
your misgivings and how you very well could not come through with good product.

**Also important is you really shouldn't be charging a fee (if you are) after what you posted here. You simply
are not qualified. That's the reality. After a longtime in this business I've seen and heard about too many
wedding nightmare photo catastrophes and you know who looses? The client and the family. These
are your friends. Be straight with them. Tell them to cough up a little more and get an experienced
shooter. To save them money you could volunteer and be his/her photo assistant to bring down the fee.

All the best......
I like this link ~~> http://rickkent.com/weddings_NOT.ME.htm


----------



## Quasimodo (May 7, 2012)

studio1972 said:


> mitchell3417 said:
> 
> 
> > bycostello said:
> ...



IMHO the people who has adviced here, myself included have not pretended to be something they are not I looked at your pictures, and they are great. 

I think the case as it was with me, many people are short on money with all the expenses for a wedding, and in that situation they tend to ask friends who they know shoot pictures more or less well to do it as a favour. It is not because we want to do it, but rather out of an obligation to friends. Alcohol, food, music and other things are expensive, but soon forgotten, while the pictures who will live on is the place many unfortunately feel it's okay to save money...


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 7, 2012)

studio1972 said:


> mitchell3417 said:
> 
> 
> > bycostello said:
> ...



Agree. I use my 50 a lot. I use from 16mm to 200mm but 50 is great since it can capture surroundings which enhances the story without being to wide to distort people.


----------



## studio1972 (May 7, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> studio1972 said:
> 
> 
> > mitchell3417 said:
> ...



I agree, I don't have a beef with people giving advice. It's just that TBH this forum is mainly occupied by photo enthusiasts, rather than experienced wedding photographers. Nothing wrong with that, but maybe not the best place to get wedding photography advice, I would suggest maybe the digital grin wedding forum as a good friendly place to go, for example.

I don't think there is anything particularly wrong with an inexperienced person shooting a wedding, as long as the bride and groom have low expectations, which can hopefully be bettered. Maybe for a very low budget wedding. On the other hand, if the wedding is costing 20k+ and they're just trying to skimp on the photos, they might regret it.


----------



## zim (May 7, 2012)

barton springs said:


> **this is not what you are going to want to hear but you are doing your friend(s) a disservice if you
> go through with this. Shooting weddings is like nothing else in our business. Tell you friends right now
> your misgivings and how you very well could not come through with good product.
> 
> ...




Couldn’t agree more, hard to take but if you needed to ask the question you shouldn’t do it. If your nervous now you will be totally bricking it on the day, 1/1000 sec won’t stop the shakes. what you can do (and I talk from experience here) is to offer to take additional reception and informal photographs of the occasion. Your friends should get a professional photographer to do the key photographs and you do the rest, that’s still a large part of the event. Remember also that many couples attending would love a photograph of themselves but are unwilling to pay professional prices. You can be of great service at this point. When my wife and I got married one of the best presents we got was an album of photographs a friend took of informal pictures of us, friends and work colleagues at the reception and especially of the after party back at my father in laws house 25 years later we treasure that album.

Oh yeah and one more little bit of advice, If they are having young page boys and flower girls (not too young obviously) give them point and shoot disposable cameras at the reception (after the formalities) you might be surprised at the results!!

good luck!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

These might help:

http://www.phildweddingphotography.co.uk/index.php/2011/10/exposure-for-wedding-photography/

http://www.phildweddingphotography.co.uk/index.php/2011/10/the-best-lens-for-wedding-photography/

http://www.phildweddingphotography.co.uk/index.php/2011/07/what-is-reportage-wedding-photography/


----------



## wickidwombat (May 8, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> These might help:
> 
> http://www.phildweddingphotography.co.uk/index.php/2011/10/exposure-for-wedding-photography/
> 
> ...



some great advice there phil
BTW i love you site, gonna have to spend some more time looking at it


----------



## Forceflow (May 8, 2012)

I disagree that a non-pro should never shoot weddings. I've done 6 so far and every time the couple was really pleased with the result. (Even though they were far from professional grade photographs) I think there are 2 categories of weddings. 
One were the couple spends thousands upon thousands of dollars and expects everything to be perfect. Those will most likely also hire a prof wedding photographer at insanely (but sure enough warranted) high prices. Now, if a couple like this will want to hire a non-pro to save some (or rather a lot) of money: Run like hell! Do not do it, it's not going to be worth the trouble and everybody will be miserable.
Two (and this one is most likely not known to all those pro-wedding shooters) were the couple just wants to have a nice wedding. Families and friends, simple as that. On one wedding the bride made is especially clear that she only wanted a few shots of the couple outside of the regular wedding ceremony. She knew we could do great couple pictures, but it would have been stressful for her and more importantly taken her away from the actual wedding. It was her day and she wanted it to spend it with her friends and family. We took about 20 minutes of time between the church ceremony and the wedding reception and that was it. There were some nice shots, but nothing stellar. And you know what, she was happy! If a couple like this asks me to shoot their wedding I will gladly accept.

Be sure to talk to the couple well before hand and know their expectations. If you are confident in your photography skills and they know your limits and both match up, then go do it. (But don't think that it's going to be an easy job! Read the journal I posted earlier, you'll be dead by the end of the day no matter how small the couples expectations are!)


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Forceflow said:


> I disagree that a non-pro should never shoot weddings. I've done 6 so far and every time the couple was really pleased with the result. (Even though they were far from professional grade photographs) I think there are 2 categories of weddings.
> One were the couple spends thousands upon thousands of dollars and expects everything to be perfect. Those will most likely also hire a prof wedding photographer at insanely (but sure enough warranted) high prices. Now, if a couple like this will want to hire a non-pro to save some (or rather a lot) of money: Run like hell! Do not do it, it's not going to be worth the trouble and everybody will be miserable.
> Two (and this one is most likely not known to all those pro-wedding shooters) were the couple just wants to have a nice wedding. Families and friends, simple as that. On one wedding the bride made is especially clear that she only wanted a few shots of the couple outside of the regular wedding ceremony. She knew we could do great couple pictures, but it would have been stressful for her and more importantly taken her away from the actual wedding. It was her day and she wanted it to spend it with her friends and family. We took about 20 minutes of time between the church ceremony and the wedding reception and that was it. There were some nice shots, but nothing stellar. And you know what, she was happy! If a couple like this asks me to shoot their wedding I will gladly accept.
> 
> Be sure to talk to the couple well before hand and know their expectations. If you are confident in your photography skills and they know your limits and both match up, then go do it. (But don't think that it's going to be an easy job! Read the journal I posted earlier, you'll be dead by the end of the day no matter how small the couples expectations are!)



I both agree and disagree with you. I agree with you that some non-pros will do a fine job of providing some photos for couples that don't care *too* much about photos  

However, I also believe that everyone has certain expectations: the photos should be in focus, they should be exposed correctly, they should be relatively flattering and so on. What the couple is therefore *risking* is that they may end up with *nothing at all*. They don't see this risk beforehand - they assume the camera does the work and the photos WILL be in focus, exposed correctly and relatively flattering (this it is because they believe in your ability, regardless of whether you have any experience).

I've seen many examples of people who have hired beginner photographers (paid or not) and received such dreadful photos that they were really upset. They can't do their wedding again and all record of it is completely lost. 

It's a risk - you may end up with something, and you may end up with nothing whatsoever. The couple need to understand that this is a *real* possibility.

For a beginner photographer, they should go round the house inside and out and get used to changing their exposure very very quickly. If they understand the basics of photography (exposure, aperture, shutter speed, iso, exposure compensation), it'll take a day or twos practice to get to the point where they're doing it effectively and quickly. They should NOT go to a wedding without knowing how to do this. Someones wedding day is not the time to practice and learn.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > These might help:
> ...



You're welcome  Hope you find something useful


----------



## Forceflow (May 8, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> I've seen many examples of people who have hired beginner photographers (paid or not) and received such dreadful photos that they were really upset. They can't do their wedding again and all record of it is completely lost.
> 
> It's a risk - you may end up with something, and you may end up with nothing whatsoever. The couple need to understand that this is a *real* possibility.



Well, I did state exactly this, plus I think there is a lot between 'beginner photographer' and 'non pro wedding shooter' or even 'non professional' photographer. Of course you should be able to do proper photography. But the OP stated that this was his first wedding, not his first shoot ever. I absolutely agree that somebody who does not know his way around a camera should not ever do a wedding. I really doubt that this is the case here however.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Forceflow said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen many examples of people who have hired beginner photographers (paid or not) and received such dreadful photos that they were really upset. They can't do their wedding again and all record of it is completely lost.
> ...



When I said "beginner" I meant "beginner at weddings"  or maybe "beginner at events".

I think the issue I'm trying to highlight is that, even someone who has been shooting for years may completely fail at a wedding. The speed with which you had to work is something that people aren't used to and they quickly become confused or stressed and start making basic mistakes. I know I did. Some others will. Some others won't. That's why there is a risk, and it's a risk that even other photographers don't understand, never mind the general public.

I remember when I started assisting, the main photographer often had moved on before I'd even taken a shot! It was scary how fast I needed to move. These days I see the same with my own assistants. When I first started, I was a very competent photographer both in studio and outdoors but I'd just never needed to work that fast.

It's in this issue where people may really struggle. They might consider themselves a good photographer but just die under the pressure of a wedding.

In the end it depends what the couples expectations are, but I virtually guarantee that if they say "don't worry - just give us what you get", they don't *really* mean that 

Weddings are a really unique type of photography with it's own issues (as many other areas of photography have).

OP: just make sure you can go round your house and garden very quickly and expose everything within 5 seconds and you should be fine


----------



## Canon Cliff (May 8, 2012)

zim said:


> barton springs said:
> 
> 
> > **this is not what you are going to want to hear but you are doing your friend(s) a disservice if you
> ...



Hi thanks for all the advise you guys are giving, and the links/additional forums to ask some questions.

My initial question was really to see how experianced others prefer to set there camera up and what lenses they would use in what situation? My friends are fully understanding that I am not a pro and i am not charging to doit, they like my photography and Just want to finish with some nice shots to put in frames on the wall, I am confident I can get those nice shots of them and complete there request list, we have arranged to take the pics at the church grounds once the guests have headed of to the breakfast/reception venue so there will be no on lookers snapping away over my shoulder! I'm now going to the rehearsal too,Hopefully this will get me more prepared for the service shots "thanks for that suggestion guys" we are going to have a reccy shoot at the church before the day now so I can hope fully nail the shot of them walking down the path through the guests and the confetti shot once they get to the church gates (church rules). 

Let's hope I can keep the nerves calm and not have to crank the iso up to far to stop the camera shake! Lol 

Thanks again guys for all your comments and ideas given!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Canon Cliff said:


> Let's hope I can keep the nerves calm and not have to crank the iso up to far to stop the camera shake! Lol
> 
> Thanks again guys for all your comments and ideas given!



Haha! I'm sure you'll do fine


----------



## Canon Cliff (May 8, 2012)

PhilDrinkwater said:


> Canon Cliff said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope I can keep the nerves calm and not have to crank the iso up to far to stop the camera shake! Lol
> ...



PhilDrinkwater your work is fantastic! and very inspiring! Maybe one day I will have the ability to become that creative a amazing talent!!!


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Canon Cliff said:


> PhilDrinkwater said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Cliff said:
> ...



Thank you  That's very kind of you to say


----------



## distant.star (May 8, 2012)

.
Just to give you an idea what you can be dealing with...

I walked past a church on a Saturday afternoon, and here was a wedding photographer trying to herd the party into a formal shot. Sure glad I don't have to do that anymore! And I have the utmost respect for the wedding photographers who are successful in that art/business.


----------



## PhilDrinkwater (May 8, 2012)

Herding cats springs to mind 

P.S Love how he's bouncing his flash off the clouds


----------

